# Creating Tentacles



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, another prop question. The tavern facade will have some static tentacles coming out from underneath that kinda just sit on the surface of the fake water. But, I also want to do a tentacle that looks like it's going up the side of the tavern wall. I am thinking of animating it using a simple crank mechanism. 

With that in mind I'm trying to figure out whats the best materials and methods to construct the tentacle out of. I could always paper marche the ones that are static on the surface. But the one going up the wall needs to be flexible and light weight so I can animate it. Again I'm open to suggestions.

I saw the older post from Ironman for Octavia from last year. However the pictures are no longer available and there's no mention of materials used for the tentacles.

-TM


----------



## GOT (Apr 17, 2007)

I made some simple tentacles out of Great Stuff and string. This may not be what you are looking for but could be a start.

http://www.garageofterror.com/2006tentacle.html


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Im a fan of pool noodles for about everything


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hmmm - the pool noodles sound like a good idea. Maybe putting crumpled plastic bags in the joints like GOT did with the Great Stuff then wrapping it with a shiny fabric using spray adhesive to give it a wet look. Really trying to go for a Lovecraftian thing here.

Definitely keep the suggestions coming... I like what I've seen so far - thanks.

-TM


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

Some where I say a prop that had moving tenticles. the tenticles were made from disks and fanstened at intervals along a central cable the each disk had three additional line at 0, 120,and 240 degrees. When one of the cables was pulled the tenticle would move. Not sure which forum it was on.


----------



## Evil Bob (Sep 1, 2005)

The_Caretaker said:


> Some where I say a prop that had moving tenticles. the tenticles were made from disks and fanstened at intervals along a central cable the each disk had three additional line at 0, 120,and 240 degrees. When one of the cables was pulled the tenticle would move. Not sure which forum it was on.


That sounds like the ones made by Ironman. (Ralph Mitchell)


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, Otavia. Here'sa link to the thread, but the links to pics and vid are dead:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3196&highlight=octavia


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I like that black flexible drain tile. The ribbed construction gives it a wonderfully snakey quality so it can be posed or animated nicely. You could cut lengthwise slots in the end and use tie-wires to squinch the tubing together so it tapers at the end, and make a long sock of fabric that slips over it. Or use spray foam or whatever, but a sock would leave it fully flexible.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Try here:
Mechs 06 pictures by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/Tentaclevid


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Link didnt work Ironman. Im interested in seeing this tenticle display. I was wanting to do one in my halloween village on a very small scale. Cool.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I use Pool noodles stuffed with a couple bits of heavy wire like coat hangers so I can shape them. Wrap the whole thing with duct tape. Corpse if needed. Paint black with spraypaint.

Pull the duct tape tighter if you want thinner at the tip.


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

Somewhere in my gallery 06', sitting under the Kreep, is a picture of a pumpkin plant that is made the way I described.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

Hmmmm.....the link is working for me, but let's try this. Go here: Pictures by Namnori - Photobucket and scroll down the navigation list of the sub albums on the left and click on 'Mechs '06'. The first four pics are the nekkid tentacle, and a video of Octavia is on the second page that shows eight of these (six 'legs' and two arms) all operated by one small 6 RPM gear motor.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 4, 2006)

And BTW....I used this same method to operate the last 7' of a 25' snake. Sorry....no pics of this here. The largest of the discs was cut at 14" in diameter and then tapered to 1-1/4" at the tip. It was manually operated by one of our actors in the scene by simply tugging on a line. The amount of action from a tug of as little as 1" has a very dramatic effect on the end of the tail/vine/tentacle. Another example is 'My Ass in Action' on the last page of 'Mechs '07'. It's a video of a relatively short tail and is activated by only a 1/2" throw pneumatic cylinder. I'm making some enormous ones that will be going to Mark Cline's Monster Museum in Natual Bridge, Va. They will be draped over the roof and down the front of his haunt and be octopus tentacles that will slowly lift and writhe occasionally.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That aluminum crinkle hose for the dryer is pretty light, and it's fully flexible and snaky but still rigid enough in circumference to not collapse in and snag your mechanism. And it comes in several sizes.

Lemme make sure I'm picturing what you are... there's one big tentacle coming out of the "water" and snaked up the wall, and you want to have it basically static in place but kinda wriggling/squirming?

Have you already determined what your animation mechanism will be? And where your motor will be mounted (on the ground or up at the other end)?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Okies, gonna resurrect this thread. The idea has somewhat changed since I went from a Lovecraftian theme to a dark wooded evil gothic faerie kinda thing. 

I picked up a good handful of pool noodles over the last few weeks which I'm gonna paint and connect together and use as vines that are laying on the ground. 

I want to make one or two of them writhe a bit maybe triggered via PIR. My first thought was peumatics and shoot some compressed air down them maybe. But since I don't have access to a compressor that has been ruled out.

Soooooo... I'm open to suggestions on making these puppies move to scare the bejesus out the ToTs.

-TM


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Has anyone made a "small" set of tentacles (say between 6" & 12" in length) that can articulate and animate?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

It worked for me turtle hmmm.
looks like something you could do Terror


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

We use a product at work, might prove useful for this and other projects. Basically, it's a sheet of silicone. I know it comes in different widths, up to about 8-10". Dow Corning makes it as well, it is called Dow 123 Tape, available in different colors. We use a different product due to the larger width required. I'm sure that I could find out the particulars if anyone is interested, PM me if you're interested. The one we use is usually white, don't know if available in other colors and it's about 1/16" thick.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

Just thinkin out loud here.. if you don t mind. After you find your base, I was thinking you could use life savers as the suckers. glued on and painted. or maybe some some cake decorating idea only useing a bit-o-plaster to dab on sucker looking things...


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

OK I found the images for the earlier posts by Ironman [I think]... they look to be about, what he was describing.
Mechs 06 pictures by Namnori - [email protected]@[email protected]@http://static.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@b90/Namnori/Mechs%2006/Tentaclevid


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

That would be it, TNB...Good job finding that!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Stumbled on this neat how-to while looking for linear actuators. Actually it had nothing at all to do with actuators. It shows how, using two servo's, create a moving tail. The concept is similar what Ironman did but instead of using a FCG mechanism it uses servos.

http://www.wolftronix.com/tail/actuator.htm

-TM


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok, gonna resurrect this one again. After talking over the roarast with my daughter it might be too much animatronic work this year. Instead we were thinking some sort of MiB combined with tentacles similar to what Fright Props has:






Or maybe combined with something like this...






This would fit in better with the whole pirates thing we have going this year. The tentacles themselves don't need to be animated just floppy where a mechanism at the base just moves it around. I just don't know what material to build the tentacle(s) with. I'm still considering pool noodles but if I paint them the paint will just crack and chip off as it flops around.

Does maybe anyone know a source for giant rubber tentacles?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Duh - pantyhose! This could work...

http://www.indymogul.com/post/7166/wesleys-weekly-how-to-prehensile-tentacle


----------



## deathstaste (Apr 20, 2007)

how about spandex available in many colors can be shaped more like a tenticle


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

can't believe I am going to say this but... condoms?


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't remember where I saw the comment, but somebody had mentioned those inflatable dancing men you see at some auto dealers to get your attention but use trash bags and a fan?


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

deathstaste said:


> how about spandex available in many colors can be shaped more like a tenticle


That could work... Now where could I buy some spandex?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Terrormaster said:


> That could work... Now where could I buy some spandex?


Check out the swimsuit fabric section of your local fabric store.


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

ubzest said:


> can't believe I am going to say this but... condoms?


Heh heh, that might be the safest option.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm all for safe haunting but I don't think they make a size large enough for my tentacle.

Looks like it might be pantyhose in the end. I don't own a sewing machine so cutting fabric to fit might not be the best option. Although I could use fabric glue since it's a prop and all.


----------



## NJWilk (May 13, 2007)

The dancing inflatable guys are relatively expensive, but it's easy enough to make a long fabric tube and put a fan at the bottom. I used plastic tablecloths from the dollar store to make an octopus last year. Melted the seams with an iron, protecting plastic with parchment paper (don't use the iron you need for your shirts, you will probably melt plastic onto it no matter how careful you are). Left a hole in the side near the bottom and stuck a household fan in the hole. This year I want the tentacles to move, so I'm glad yo guys are discussing this here.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

I just bought some swimwear lining (polyester/spandex) material at Joann's for a batwing project. It was $9.99 per yard but we used a 40% coupon.
It is definitely a cool material, but I think you would want it sewn for the tentacles. Its flexibility doesn't worth with gluing very well.


----------

